# SF Bay Area Comcast new HD



## aforkosh

Comcast has added HD channels in most of the San Francisco Bay Area, but they are still not listed in Zap2it or Tivo. In particular, FX HD is now available on HD at 741. If you have HD, you might want to set up a manual recording for the Sons of Anarchy finale on 11-26 there (scheduled for 90 minutes). Here is a current list of HD channels for Hayward (I think most other Bay Area Comcast set ups match it):

Here's the new HD lineup as of 11/25/08 (Hayward)

700 HDOD - HD on Demand
701 HDOD2 - Free HD on Demand Movies
702 KTVUD - FOX HD
703 DKNTV - NBC HD
704 KROND - My KRON (My Network TV) HD
705 KPIXD - CBS HD
706 KICUD - Tv36 HD
707 KGOHD - ABC HD
709 KQEDH - PBS HD
712 KBCWD - CW HD
720 CSNHD - Comcast SportsNet HD
722 VS/GLF - Versus/Golf HD
724 ESPND - ESPN HD
725 ES2HD - ESPN2 HD
730 NFLHD - NFL Network HD
731 SPDHD - Speed Network HD
733 BRVOD - Bravo HD
734 A&EHD - A&E HD
735 TBSHD - TBS HD
736 SFHD - SCIFI HD
737 TNTHD - TNT HD
738 USAHD - USA HD
739 UDH - Universal HD
740 MOJHD - MOJO HD
741 FXHD - FX HD
743 PLDHD - Palladia HD (MTV, VH1, CMT)
745 QVCHD - QVC HD
746 HGTVD - HGTV HD
747 FOODHD - Food Network HD
749 HALLD - Hallmark HD
750 DSCHD - Discovery HD
751 APHD - Animal Planet HD
752 TLCHD - The Learning Channel HD
753 EHD - E! HD
754 HDT - Discovery HD Theater
756 SCIHD - Discovery Science HD
757 NGCHD - National Geographic HD
758 HISTD - History HD
759 CNNHD - CNN HD
760 FNCHD - Fox News HD
761 FBNHD - Fox Business News
762 CNBCHD - CNBC HD
769 AMCHD - AMC HD
764 FAMHD - ABC Family HD
765 DISHD - Disney HD
766 TOOND - Cartoon Network HD
770 HBOHD - HBO HD
775 ENC1H - Encore HD
780 SZ1Hw - Starz HD
785 SHOHD - Showtime HD
792 MXHDW - Cinemax HD


----------



## mportuesi

Thanks for the heads-up. From Comcast San Francisco, we seem to be getting the same channel lineup. Bravo HD and Cartoon Network HD are welcome additions.


----------



## neonzebra

mportuesi said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. From Comcast San Francisco, we seem to be getting the same channel lineup. Bravo HD and Cartoon Network HD are welcome additions.


Any idea how long TiVo usually takes to get new channel info?


----------



## bareyb

I'm in Cupertino and so far we don't have many of those channels yet. Some are a very welcome addition. With this lineup, I think every single channel I watch regularly would now be an "HD" channel. This is good stuff. Can't wait to get them here. :up:


----------



## ghuido

It looks like there is an update for the Philadelphia Network as well. I noticed USA and SciFI HD. I had to manually add it to the Channel List. TIVO has no programming information for it so it looks like TIVO does not know about the lineup change. I'll check Bravo and Cartoon NEtwork. Any idea when TIVO will do the lineup update?


----------



## rgr

I noticed these over the weekend when I was deselecting a channel in setup and noticed a bunch of hd channels available but not "channels I receive" - selected them and now see activity, but they are listed as ????

My guess is that they are testing the new channels for signal strength in anticipation of a rollout soon.

Of course FXHD becomes available AFTER the finale of The Shield and Sons of Anarchy!


----------



## sanfran_michael

Comcast actually launched the new channels last Tuesday. Funny that nearly a week later, TiVo still hasn't updated their guide information to have the new channels. You'd think they'd do if faster given that their HQ is in the Bay Area. Anyone from TiVo reading this? I'd really LOVE to be able to record Top Chef in HD without doing a manual time/channel recording, and I've been waiting quietly for a week now.


----------



## bareyb

sanfran_michael said:


> Comcast actually launched the new channels last Tuesday. Funny that nearly a week later, TiVo still hasn't updated their guide information to have the new channels. You'd think they'd do if faster given that their HQ is in the Bay Area. Anyone from TiVo reading this? I'd really LOVE to be able to record Top Chef in HD without doing a manual time/channel recording, and I've been waiting quietly for a week now.


I live in Cupertino and I have two TiVo boxes and 1 Comcast DVR. The channel line up is the same on all three boxes. So either they haven't rolled out the new channels to my area yet or they haven't even updated their OWN boxes yet!

I happen to know the folks in Palo Alto have the new channels because I saw them at my BIL's house over Thxgiving. So I guess the bottom line is, Comcast hasn't rolled out the new HD Channels to ALL customers YET. I sure as hell hope they do it soon because some of those channels I watch on a regular basis.


----------



## sanfran_michael

bareyb said:


> So I guess the bottom line is, Comcast hasn't rolled out the new HD Channels to ALL customers YET. I sure as hell hope they do it soon because some of those channels I watch on a regular basis.


The funny thing is that Comcast very publicly announced that they entire Bay Area would get the new channels on the 25th (http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6615591.html), which is exactly when I got them. But to see them on my TiVo's (I have three), I had to go into the channel list settings and add them manually. You might want to try the same.

So now, I can actually see the channels, but the guide information is either ???? or "To be Announced."

Chances are that you do have the new channels, but your TiVo just doesn't know yet.


----------



## rgr

Not sure how "publicly" Comcast added the channels, but the new crop of HD isn't showing at comcast.com in my lineup, and I received no notice. Looks like someone jumped the gun and told multichannel a bogus start date.


----------



## sanfran_michael

Me neither. It's not on comcast.com, and I've received no notice. But alas I have them. I wouldn't have known unless I went into the settings and added them to my lineup.

It's intersting that a number of media outlets said they would add the channels on the 25th. My guess is that Comcast is having problems with the rollout.


----------



## sanfran_michael

Try it:

Messages and Setup-->Settings-->Channels-->Channel List. Then go up about 730. You'll see you have unknown channels at 731, 733, 741, 745, 749, 753, 760, 761, 762 and 775. In my case, I can even see Cartoon Network HD at 766 (but with no guide information). I wouldn't have known I had these channels unless I manually went to the settings and selected them. So, you may have the new channels but TiVo doesn't know yet.


----------



## rgr

sanfran_michael said:


> Try it:
> 
> Messages and Setup-->Settings-->Channels-->Channel List. Then go up about 730. You'll see you have unknown channels at 731, 733, 741, 745, 749, 753, 760, 761, 762 and 775. In my case, I can even see Cartoon Network HD at 766 (but with no guide information). I wouldn't have known I had these channels unless I manually went to the settings and selected them. So, you may have the new channels but TiVo doesn't know yet.


Yeah, that's how I found them as well. Good to have them. Better when the guide data starts showing up.


----------



## bareyb

sanfran_michael said:


> Try it:
> 
> Messages and Setup-->Settings-->Channels-->Channel List. Then go up about 730. You'll see you have unknown channels at 731, 733, 741, 745, 749, 753, 760, 761, 762 and 775. In my case, I can even see Cartoon Network HD at 766 (but with no guide information). I wouldn't have known I had these channels unless I manually went to the settings and selected them. So, you may have the new channels but TiVo doesn't know yet.


No such luck for me. I'm on my laptop and looking at my "Channel List" right now. It doesn't have a single one of the channels you listed above. It's also not on their website for my area either (Cupertino 95014). I guess we're out of luck here for awhile longer.


----------



## sanfran_michael

Quick update... TiVo guide finally has the new channels in San Francisco. Bob, hope they show up soon in Cuper.


----------



## bareyb

sanfran_michael said:


> Quick update... TiVo guide finally has the new channels in San Francisco. Bob, hope they show up soon in Cuper.


They showed up today. BravoHD still isn't working and I don't get SpeedHD either. Not sure if Speed is subscription though... Still, much better than yesterday! Now if they can get me SPIKEHD I'll be all set.


----------



## rgr

bareyb said:


> They showed up today. BravoHD still isn't working and I don't get SpeedHD either. Not sure if Speed is subscription though... Still, much better than yesterday! Now if they can get me SPIKEHD I'll be all set.


I see all those channels and the lineups as well. One last channel is 723, no lineup yet, but had a sports blooper like show on it when I checked it out. Is that Spike?


----------



## bareyb

rgr said:


> I see all those channels and the lineups as well. One last channel is 723, no lineup yet, but had a sports blooper like show on it when I checked it out. Is that Spike?


That sounds like Versus. Spike is channel 45 on regular TV. It's available in some areas but apparently not here yet.


----------



## rgr

bareyb said:


> That sounds like Versus. Spike is channel 45 on regular TV. It's available in some areas but apparently not here yet.


Definitely Versus - I watched a bit longer last night till a commercial came on with a network id. Oh well, maybe they'll replace the blank mojohd with Spike.


----------



## aforkosh

As the thread starter, I should note that the new HD channels showed up on my TiVo listings today. I am in Oakland.


----------



## Noddy

I have the channels listed but still no program data, it strange my Comcast DVR has all the program data. Does anyone have any idea how long it normally takes for Tivo to catch up ?


----------



## rgr

Noddy said:


> I have the channels listed but still no program data, it strange my Comcast DVR has all the program data. Does anyone have any idea how long it normally takes for Tivo to catch up ?


Odd. Do the channels show up in you "Channels I receive" with the call letters, or just blank? Check that you have them selected in your "Channels I receive" setting, and that you have connected recently. My tivo received program data the same day the call letters populated.


----------



## Noddy

Its strange, the call letters are all in there and correct just no new program data for all the new HD channels that were added. I received the fall update yesterday and have connected since.

I would be grateful of any help.


----------



## Mikef5

Noddy said:


> Its strange, the call letters are all in there and correct just no new program data for all the new HD channels that were added. I received the fall update yesterday and have connected since.
> 
> I would be grateful of any help.


Noddy,

I had the same problem and believe it or not if you redo the initial Guide Setup it will reload the program data that is missing, at least it did in my case. Go to " Messages and Settings " then to " Restart or reset system" and select "Repeat Guided Setup ". Follow all the prompts and that should do the trick, it will take about 20-30 minutes to do but it did work for me. Hope that gets it done for you.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## Noddy

Thanks Mike,
that did the trick


----------



## Mikef5

Noddy said:


> Thanks Mike,
> that did the trick


Glad that worked for you  
You can thank Keenan from the Avs Forum for that tip. I still haven't figured out why it worked but it did so I'm a happy camper.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## davidlyn

"repeat guided setup" didn't fix the problem for me though - still no program data. I live in foster city. maybe I need to wait a few more days.


----------



## rgr

Everything shows for me. I wasn't seeing the new channels in the yahoo tv listings, emailed them and now, three days later, they are there! Maybe a coincidence, but this is way faster than the time it took to get scifihd in the listings.


----------



## jevans47

sanfran_michael said:


> Comcast actually launched the new channels last Tuesday. Funny that nearly a week later, TiVo still hasn't updated their guide information to have the new channels. You'd think they'd do if faster given that their HQ is in the Bay Area. Anyone from TiVo reading this? I'd really LOVE to be able to record Top Chef in HD without doing a manual time/channel recording, and I've been waiting quietly for a week now.


I'm in Sebastopol, Sonoma county. The S3 has had the added HD channels for over a week, but still no guide info. The S2 still does not show the added channels. (And yes, I have rerun the guided setup on both)

The big problem: the S3 WILL NOT accept a manual record when there is no guide info. Anyone else see this problem?

BTW I have had no problems with my limited use of Netflix streaming - works fine for me.


----------



## holmete

aforkosh said:


> As the thread starter, I should note that the new HD channels showed up on my TiVo listings today. I am in Oakland.


Can you see all of the channels you listed? if not, what plan do you have? I have Digital starter (TivoHD + MCard) and I get everything except for (No premium) the following channels which are on the guide but no picture/sound.

731 SPDHD - Speed Network HD
749 HALLD - Hallmark HD
755 TRVLHD - Travel Channel
756 SCIHD - Discovery Science HD
757 NGCHD - National Geographic HD


----------



## aforkosh

holmete said:


> Can you see all of the channels you listed? if not, what plan do you have? I have Digital starter (TivoHD + MCard) and I get everything except for (No premium) the following channels which are on the guide but no picture/sound.
> 
> 731 SPDHD - Speed Network HD
> 749 HALLD - Hallmark HD
> 755 TRVLHD - Travel Channel
> 756 SCIHD - Discovery Science HD
> 757 NGCHD - National Geographic HD


You should get all the channels where you get the non-HD version in your package. I believe in this case, you should be getting Hallmark HD and Travel HD since Travel is in the Expanded Basic tier and Hallmark is in the Digital Starter tier.

However, you should not be getting the other 3. Speed SD is in the Sports Entertainment package, so unless you subscribe to that you will not the SD version. (The same is true for the NFL Network). Discovery Science HD and National Geographic HS are shown in the channel list as being part of Digital Classic, which is the next step up from Digital Starter.


----------



## booboy97

In the Tri-Valley, only 741 FXHDP shows up in the guide but it still isn't activated


----------



## jevans47

jevans47 said:


> I'm in Sebastopol, Sonoma county. The S3 has had the added HD channels since the end of November, but still no guide info. The S2 still does not show the added channels. (And yes, I have rerun the guided setup on both)
> 
> The big problem: the S3 WILL NOT accept a manual record when there is no guide info. Anyone else see this problem?
> 
> BTW I have had no problems with my limited use of Netflix streaming - works fine for me.


It has been a month: I talked (again) to TIVO help-desk, still no progress from them on Guide Info, still will not do a MANUAL RECORD when there is no Guide Info.

Any one know where to send comments that actually get someone's attention?


----------



## Yog

No joy on Speed, FX or Bravo in Santa Clara (95054). Doesn't show up on the cable box.


----------



## bareyb

Yog said:


> No joy on Speed, FX or Bravo in Santa Clara (95054). Doesn't show up on the cable box.


I don't get any of those in the Cupertino Foothills either. I can understand not getting Speed or FX because I don't think I get the SD versions of those, but I do get Bravo in SD so not sure why we don't get the HD version... I wish we did. Wouldn't mind seeing Top Chef in HD...


----------



## maxdmaxm

Here in Fremont, I get guide info for FXHDP but when I try to watch it, I get a message that says I may need cablecard decoders to view this channel...strange???


----------



## Yog

Not really expecting to get a real answer, I used the Comcast support email link to ask when I might see these new channels appear.

As expected, I got a "non answer" answer. Basically sounded like boilerplate saying that they're "committed to adding HD channels" and couldn't give "specific details" about the launch of new channels. 

I was going to paste it in here, but there's some semi-legalese at the end that says that "dissemination is prohibited", so I figure I best play it safe.


----------



## Mikef5

Yog said:


> Not really expecting to get a real answer, I used the Comcast support email link to ask when I might see these new channels appear.
> 
> As expected, I got a "non answer" answer. Basically sounded like boilerplate saying that they're "committed to adding HD channels" and couldn't give "specific details" about the launch of new channels.
> 
> I was going to paste it in here, but there's some semi-legalese at the end that says that "dissemination is prohibited", so I figure I best play it safe.


Here is a link to the AvsForum where I posted about what Comcast is going to do about the digital shift and the addition of the new channels that most of the Bay Area didn't get, due to bandwidth limitations.
Here's the link.... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=15702326#post15702326

If you are interested in what Comcast is doing in the Bay Area that is another place to go and that's where I post at most of the time .

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## mikesay98

Thanks Mike. How odd that today I was just wondering where all those new channels are. I post on AVS, then read here sending me right back to your post a bit above mine. Haha. Glad to hear we are getting them. I hope soon, though. I'm so disappointed I can't watch Top Chef in HD.


----------



## Mikef5

mikesay98 said:


> Thanks Mike. How odd that today I was just wondering where all those new channels are. I post on AVS, then read here sending me right back to your post a bit above mine. Haha. Glad to hear we are getting them. I hope soon, though. I'm so disappointed I can't watch Top Chef in HD.


Glad this helped you. As far as when you'll get those channels is dependent on how many DTA's they have to get out there in your area and how fast they can get them to those customers that need them. Once they have that done, they'll do the shift to digital and add those new channels to your lineup. Personally, I'm waiting for DOCSIS 3.0, which should be added next after the digital shift for cable is done. I'm in a 1 GHz area so I'm lobbying Comcast to make this area one of their first areas to get that upgrade since there is room to do that right now.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## routerspecialist

Hey, when I try to access these channels, 741 and 733, I'm getting the "channel not available" bs. Has anyone else in the Bay Area been able to view the channels with Comcast as their provider?


----------



## Mikef5

routerspecialist said:


> Hey, when I try to access these channels, 741 and 733, I'm getting the "channel not available" bs. Has anyone else in the Bay Area been able to view the channels with Comcast as their provider?


A couple of questions....

What city are you in ??
Did you ever get those channels ??

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

*Official release from Comcast about the analog to digital shift*

WHAT: With the World of More Digital Migration, Comcast is converting expanded basic cable channels (usually channels 35 to 82) from analog to digital format.

WHEN: Starting now and through 2009.

WHERE: San Francisco Bay Area.

WHY IS THIS A CONSUMER STORY? Comcast will immediately offer more customers the advantages of digital TV by giving people a digital starter package at no additional cost. And by reclaiming bandwidth, Comcast can offer more HD choices and roll out more services and faster Internet speeds.

WHATS HAPPENING LOCALLY: We will be reaching out to customers city by city throughout the Bay Area. Customers will be notified with letters, television advertising, phone calls and screen crawls.

Just the FAQs

Q. What is Comcasts The World of More Digital Migration Project?

The World of More Project involves transforming Comcasts expanded basic cable channels (very roughly channels 35 to 82) from analog to a digital format.

To do this, all customers who currently have expanded basic cable in their homes will need either a digital set-top box like what we have today, or a Digital Transport Adapter (DTA), a new piece of equipment that we will begin distributing next week.

Q. How does this impact customers of the analog limited basic service?

The World of More Project does not affect customers of limited basic service (typically channels 2 to 35. Comcast will continue to deliver signal to people with analog sets even after the federal broadcast digital transition.

Q. Why are you doing this?

To provide better services for our customers in a competitive environment. The new digital signal will have a sharper picture and better sound quality. Customers with an HDTV and HD box will benefit as we launch more HD channels. In addition, Comcast will have the flexibility to launch new services and faster internet speeds.

Q. How are you educating people about the difference between the Comcast program and the federal digital broadcast transition?

The entire cable industry has been, and will, participate in a major education effort. Comcast has a website www.comcast.com/dtvsite, that helps people sort through their options, ranging from getting a converter to getting a TV with a digital tuner to hooking up to cable. Meantime, we will directly approach customers who are affected by our effort and explain that it is unrelated to the federal program.

Q: How will you begin to get these boxes and adapters to customers?

In early February we will begin deploying boxes and adapters whenever a customer contacts us; everything from a service call to a new connection. We are now advertising that customers can call us at 1-877-634-4434.

Q: How will other people know they need equipment?

We plan an extensive series of call to action mailers and phone calls to contact customers. We will also approach local daily and weekly newspapers and any other important media, such as local blogs, to ask for help educating people. We realize some people might not act even after mailers, phone calls, knocks on the door, and stories in newspapers.

Q: When will the channels be switched over around the state?

We expect to conclude in 2009.

Q: What equipment is involved for the consumer and how much will be distributed around the state?

A: There are two pieces of equipment involved. The first is the traditional cable box, also known as a digital set-top box. Digital video recorders (DVRs) are a type of set-top box.

The second piece of equipment is called a Digital Transport Adapter, or DTA. It is a very simple adapter that will mostly be used on the second or third televisions in a house. A DTA lets the analog TV display the digital signals. It is very small and plugs directly into any cable-ready TV. DTAs will be used with customers who would like to keep the analog TV experience. There are no premium channels, no guide, and no access to VOD. The DTA comes with a new and easier-to-use remote.

Q: What will this cost customers?

There will be no additional cost for almost anyone.

Expanded Basic) only customers will receive:

* One (1) free DCT and two (2) free DTAs.
* After the first two (2) free DTAs, each additional DTA will be $1.99 a month. (in other words, only people with more than three TVs would pay this charge)

Current digital customers with expanded basic on additional outlets will receive:

* Two (2) free DTAs for their additional outlets.
* After the first two (2) free DTAs each additional DTA will be $1.99 a month.

Q: What benefits will people see?

People who get a set-top box will enjoy all the interactivity of cable: access to On Demand, including hundreds of free shows and movies, access to PPV, Movie Plex, the Digital Music Channels, Comcast Central and our Interactive Program Guide.

With just a DTA, customers do not receive access to On Demand, but they do receive better picture and sound quality than what they received with analog service. They will also receive more channels, as described in the next few questions. They will receive 30 FM music stations. More importantly, they are ready when the digital migration occurs and will ensure that they will not lose any channels

Q: Do people get any more channels when they get one of these DTAs?

Immediately, everyone with a DTA will receive a better quality picture because of the new digital signal. Customers will also receive:

103 Leased Access
104 Local Origination
108 California Channel
109 C-SPAN2
110 CSPAN-3
111 TV Guide
119 Sprout
128 Bloomberg
136 G4
149 Movieplex
164 Shop NBC
166 FEARnet VOD
168 Access Television
185 Hallmark Channel
187 Universal Sports
188 KTVU - DTLAT
189 KQED - Encore & Life
190 KQED - World
191 KQED VMe
192 KQED - Kids
194 KGO Plus
195 KGO AccuWeather Now
196 KBWB - DT Azteca
197 KICU - DTKTV
199 KFTY - DT
229 EWTN
230 Trinity Broadcast
410 CSN Plus/Jewelry TV
504 Lifetime Movie Network
901-951 Music channels from Rock to Rap and Country to Classical
960-989 Digital FM channels

Phase One (On or about March 9th)

Pleasanton
Santa Clara

Phase Two (On or about March 16th)

South San Francisco
San Rafael
Novato
San Mateo
Belmont
San Carlos

Hope this helps answer most of your questions about this transition to digital.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## mattack

Thanks for the info -- I wonder if I will get any. We technically "get" HD and digital (downstairs), but I don't have cablecards for my Tivos (since I'd have to pay for the cablecards AND an extra digital cable outlet for each)...

I wonder if I will be able to fenagle them into giving me two free cablecards instead of "DTAs" for my Tivos.. I would even accept it if they DIDN'T mirror the HD/digital channels that the downstairs gets...


----------



## Mikef5

mattack said:


> Thanks for the info -- I wonder if I will get any. We technically "get" HD and digital (downstairs), but I don't have cablecards for my Tivos (since I'd have to pay for the cablecards AND an extra digital cable outlet for each)...
> 
> I wonder if I will be able to fenagle them into giving me two free cablecards instead of "DTAs" for my Tivos.. I would even accept it if they DIDN'T mirror the HD/digital channels that the downstairs gets...


You know it never hurts to ask, the worse they could say is no but they might surprise you and say yes.... 

They did give a number to call..... 1-877-634-4434, let me know what they say, I'd be interested with their response.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## routerspecialist

Mikef5 said:


> A couple of questions....
> 
> What city are you in ??
> Did you ever get those channels ??
> 
> Laters,
> Mikef5


I'm in Walnut Creek, CA; 733 and 741 are the HD versions of Bravo and FX; I get the non-HD versions. But the HD versions don't come through; I get the "channel not available...you may cable card decoders....etc, etc...." message.

And yes, I do get most HD channels as I have two cable cards.


----------



## Mikef5

routerspecialist said:


> I'm in Walnut Creek, CA; 733 and 741 are the HD versions of Bravo and FX; I get the non-HD versions. But the HD versions don't come through; I get the "channel not available...you may cable card decoders....etc, etc...." message.
> 
> And yes, I do get most HD channels as I have two cable cards.


If I remember right Walnut Creek was not upgraded to 1GHz, the areas that got the new HD channels were in the 1 GHz areas and I'm pretty sure those 2 channels were part of the new channels being added.

Here's one thing you could check if you don't mind... do you get channel 745, that's QVC-HD and I'm sure that was included in the new channels that were added.

The problem with Tivo and it's guide is sometimes you'll get the message that new channels have been added to your area when in fact they haven't. I have a message that says they've added 742 MLB-HD and guess what... they haven't, at least not yet 

That's a problem in communication between Tivo and Comcast, who's fault is it ??? Your guess is as good as mine, but I would hazard a guess that is your problem.... the channels are not there yet but Comcast is in the process of moving about 40 analog channels to digital which will free up a lot of bandwidth and when that happens those 12 new HD channels will be added to those areas that didn't get them.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## routerspecialist

Mikef5 said:


> If I remember right Walnut Creek was not upgraded to 1GHz, the areas that got the new HD channels were in the 1 GHz areas and I'm pretty sure those 2 channels were part of the new channels being added.
> 
> Here's one thing you could check if you don't mind... do you get channel 745, that's QVC-HD and I'm sure that was included in the new channels that were added.
> 
> The problem with Tivo and it's guide is sometimes you'll get the message that new channels have been added to your area when in fact they haven't. I have a message that says they've added 742 MLB-HD and guess what... they haven't, at least not yet
> 
> That's a problem in communication between Tivo and Comcast, who's fault is it ??? Your guess is as good as mine, but I would hazard a guess that is your problem.... the channels are not there yet but Comcast is in the process of moving about 40 analog channels to digital which will free up a lot of bandwidth and when that happens those 12 new HD channels will be added to those areas that didn't get them.
> 
> Laters,
> Mikef5


Well, I tried it and while 745 is listed in the guide, I get the same "channel not available..."

I have to wonder if this is somehow related to the fact that Comcast in California has had to send out new digital tuning adapters.....they're just not ready...


----------



## Mikef5

routerspecialist said:


> Well, I tried it and while 745 is listed in the guide, I get the same "channel not available..."
> 
> I have to wonder if this is somehow related to the fact that Comcast in California has had to send out new digital tuning adapters.....they're just not ready...


No, it's not related to that at all. You are in an area that doesn't have the bandwidth needed to add those new channels. Your Tivo guide might list the channels as being available but they are not, that's why when you try to tune those channels in you get the "Channel not Available " message. Bad communications between Comcast and Tivo but that is the reason why you can't get those channels.

Comcast is now in the process of moving the analog channels 34 and above to digital in selected areas and eventually the entire Bay Area. After they do that they will reclaim that bandwidth and add those new HD channels to those areas that didn't get them the first go around, like your area Walnut Creek.

Please go to the Avs Forums and read my post there, it will explain it much better, here is the link to that post......http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=15717173#post15717173

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## mattack

Somebody in that thread talks about being in Cupertino.. In your orig post, I don't see Sunnyvale listed.. When is Sunnyvale getting changed?


----------



## Mikef5

mattack said:


> Somebody in that thread talks about being in Cupertino.. In your orig post, I don't see Sunnyvale listed.. When is Sunnyvale getting changed?


They've only announced 2 phases so far but I can't see that it will take that long to get the rest of the areas done.

Have you tried going to your local Comcast office to see if they have the boxes available ?? I know that the San Jose office has them, heck even Santa Rosa has them  It couldn't hurt to check.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## mattack

Well, since we technically 'have' HD (in my bedroom, I don't), I doubt we'll get mailed.. though I guess the orig info was that they would give boxes to people for 'other' TVs too.

Though I don't want a box -- I want cablecards. I will probably spaz more closer to the actual cutoff. (ARGH, so this _is_ making cable close to the OTA transition thing, in reality.)


----------



## porieux

766 TOOND - Cartoon Network HD isn't working for me in SM, it's just all black. Wondering if it is working for others?


----------



## Mikef5

porieux said:


> 766 TOOND - Cartoon Network HD isn't working for me in SM, it's just all black. Wondering if it is working for others?


porieux,

It's working for me in Milpitas but then again it's now 11 pm so it might be up for you by now 

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## aud

I got the letter (I have a tivohd and a S1); had analog cable.

I noticed earlier this week that many of my subchannels disappeared
(e.g. 7.x, 9.x).

Yesterday I went to my local Comcast office (in Sunnyvale) and
the woman there was perky as all get out. I ended up getting 
2 cablecards ($1.79/month for both) for the tivohd (they're labeled
M-Cards, but she said they'd had so many problems handing out
just one, they combined the price and just hand out two - she made
it sound like tivo has a problem with just one card inserted).

I also got one digital transport adapter (Pace DC50X) and one 
Motorola DCH70 (this box will support on-demand). If I want,
I get one more dta box for free, which I can get later, she said.

The woman at Comcast was all cheery about my old S1 tivo (oh yes, 
it will work fine!). And if I had any problems, just Call!

When I got home and looked at all the boxes I got, I realized
that of course, that the best I could hope for is if I can find my
old IR-blaster stuff for the S1. I called Comcast and asked about
that. The first woman I called could not explain well enough to
me about what the changes were.
I was trying to figure out if the tuner in my hd-capable tv would
be able to tune the cable signal straight from the wall (no DTA).
I was not able to explain well enough what I wanted. It seemed
she had a script and that was all her understanding. I would have
to call the TV manufacturer to get my answer. No, there was not
anyone else who could explain things better to me. Well, yes,
there was, but they would have to call me back (they never called
me back).

I had my TV rescan for digital channels (Sony Bravia) and it found
a bunch. It turns out that we currently get not only the local
broadcast channels in digital, but all the expanded basic channels, too
(those on channels 35 and up) and audio only channels, as well. 
I don't know if they'll encrypt them later, but right now they're not.

Interestingly, they did hand me two cable cards, but no directions
on what to do to install them.

That's what's next...


----------



## mattack

Hmm, $1.79 for both.. That's intriguing. Though we 'have' digital cable downstairs, and I would probably have to pay the 'outlet fee'. 

It's also interesting that they let you pick them up. I wonder if I can go in and RETURN the 'digital cable adapter' thing (which I haven't even unboxed yet) for FREE cablecards.. Even if only one of my Tivos (S3 & TivoHD) gets cablecards, that would suffice for now..(Though none of the channels have gone digital YET AFAIK.)


----------



## kwik

Just hooked the Motorola DCH70 to my Series1, and all went smoothly including the IR blaster set up just to the right of the 'On' lights on the STB (Code - 00093 Fast ).

Went thru Guided, and lots of new channels, but no 89 (CSNW) where the Oakland A's are. Tivo person said Comcast should've told them about it, and it may take 5-7 business days til it shows.

Here's hopin'.


----------



## PerkyNot

kwik,

I've got a DCT700 and have the same issue. There's a workaround by manually goin to the channel i.e 89. However there is no guide data. Since you have a Comcast box you should be able go to the DCH guide you can see the data.

Hope this helps

John


----------



## Mikef5

kwik said:


> Just hooked the Motorola DCH70 to my Series1, and all went smoothly including the IR blaster set up just to the right of the 'On' lights on the STB (Code - 00093 Fast ).
> 
> Went thru Guided, and lots of new channels, but no 89 (CSNW) where the Oakland A's are. Tivo person said Comcast should've told them about it, and it may take 5-7 business days til it shows.
> 
> Here's hopin'.


Just so you know, channel 89 is not CSNW it's CSNCA ( Comcast Sports Net California ). I don't have the DCT700 but I do have a Tivo-HD and there is guide data for that channel. I'm assuming that your are in the S.F. Bay Area, you don't list your area. What area code are you in ??

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## PerkyNot

Kwik & Mikef5,

On Friday I put my 2 cents in to the complaint for 89, 720 CSNBD3 & 721 TBA. She said will turn in an error Tribune Media Services. My ZIP is 94065


----------



## mattack

My Tivos added then deleted 89 over a few days. Is it a digital channel? There is some poker show that my ARWLs were trying to catch a few times, but obviously got no signal...


----------

